

Why Apple Should Worry About Google - efader
http://www.trendslate.com/2010/12/21/cr-48-apples-missing-element/

======
Adrock
"The CR-48 stores almost everything in the cloud so that if your device is
lost or stolen; someone else winds up with the device rather than all of your
files and personal information."

Actually, someone else winds up with all of you files and personal information
before the device is lost or stolen.

~~~
efader
Actually, no because they would have to know your google credentials otherwise
they could not access what you worked on because that content is not stored on
the cr-48

~~~
guelo
I think he was making the lame point google has access to the data.

------
mkross
I'm not seeing it. I think this argument boils down to "you have a lot of
devices; everything in the cloud makes your stuff available everywhere all the
time". Besides the fact that my gut says this is basically the same issue that
netbooks vs. laptops presents, the author completely ignores a relatively huge
deal: Chrome OS can't run your apps. Unless the stuff you are using all the
time is already on the web, it won't run, regardless if you are running
Windows, Mac, or Linux. (It seems to be possible to get to the Linux
underbelly of the CR-48, but I'd be shocked if that was a common occurrence in
consumer devices.)

~~~
efader
Thanks for you comment; but you should really try and get your hands on one to
try it out then you will see the light.

~~~
sjs382
I got one.[1] It's not for me. The screen is great and the EVDO internet is
great. But the trackpad is terrible and the browser-only interface feels
limiting. It makes me not want to use it, and instead stay with my 10" netbook
(my primary machine). And this is coming from someone who lives in a terminal
and browser full-time.

[1] I mean, I've had a maximized browser forever. It's just a maximized
browser. But I got the Cr-48 in the mail on Monday.

~~~
sjs382
I guess my main complaints boil down to:

* The mouse is terrible. And no Bluetooth for me to hook up my wireless mouse. * The terminal sucks (not complaining about the local shell. I remote out via ssh. Rather, I hate that I cant click links in a shell and other things) * Being locked into a browser + terminal just FEELS limiting, even though thats what I interact with 100% on most days (and just 90% on rare occasions).

------
pshirishreddy
relevant links:

1) [http://www.redmondpie.com/listen-to-steve-jobs-slamming-
goog...](http://www.redmondpie.com/listen-to-steve-jobs-slamming-googles-
android-rim-and-rival-tablet-makers-audio/)

2) [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/googles-geeky-response-
to...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/googles-geeky-response-to-steve-
jobs-android-tirade/10053)

~~~
efader
Thanks for sharing those other links

